# Just Bought Our Outback 29fbhs



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

We are very happy to say we just bought our new outback Sydney fifth wheel w/ bunkhouse from Capital RV Center in Bismarck ND. We are from Billings Montana and had to search the internet to get this model as they no longer make it--the new bunkhouse is much longer and has 4 bunks instead of the 2. Thanks to all of you for your contributions on this website.







It has been very helpful to us. We can't wait for spring to take it out. We are thinking of taking a trip in November to Thermopolis Wyoming to hit the hot springs just so we don't have to wait months to use it! We recently sold our 1982 Wilderness--it was such a good fifth wheel to us, but it was falling apart and getting to small for our family--this outback is going to be well used and enjoyed! Thanks to Capital RV center for the great service--they showed my husband how to use everything on it, then winterized it and sent him on his way. My husband said he has never had such great service.









The Emonds
Billings MT


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

outbackinMT,

Congrats on your new Outback and welcome to the forum!









You're gonna love campin in your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome Emonds and congrats on the new Outback.
Glad to here you found a dealer you really like.









Angelo


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## new buyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome!!!!!
We have the same model and LOVE it! Enjoy it!

Kim and Allen


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats OutbackinMT on the 29fbhs and welcome to the forum








It's a great model, too bad they discontinued it... But you FOUND ONE!








Happy Outbacking in beautiful Montana!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome and Congrats









Enjoy your beautiful new Outback!
Dawn


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Glad to hear it...we have the same model. We're looking to go larger as we use ours as a lakehouse and need a more residential floorplan. Hopefully when we decide to sell we'll find someone like you who loves this floorplan and knows it's discontinued. I'm getting worried that Outback will have a floorplan that we want as the two slider floorplan also has been discontinued. Maybe in 2008?


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow--thanks to everybody for the nice welcome. What a great website!

Brenda Emond



outtatown said:


> Glad to hear it...we have the same model. We're looking to go larger as we use ours as a lakehouse and need a more residential floorplan. Hopefully when we decide to sell we'll find someone like you who loves this floorplan and knows it's discontinued. I'm getting worried that Outback will have a floorplan that we want as the two slider floorplan also has been discontinued. Maybe in 2008?


We have been looking for a few years, and this model hasn't been out that long, so it seems to me that Keystone likes to keep updating their floorplans. Hopefully for you they come out with one you really like. I know we couldn't find any like this in Montana and only one in Wyoming, so hopefully people will be looking for it when you are ready to sell. Good luck!

Brenda


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I may be playing catch up but still wanted to welcome you to Outbackers.com.

Hope you enjoy the Outback as much as we like ours. Keep us posted on your travels.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We love to do Welcomes. When you join a rally, you will really enjoy the welcome









Glad you joined the group

John


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations and welcome!!!!!
Happy Trails

willie


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome outbackinMT,

You're gonna like it here. We're all lamenting the cooler weather, well most of us.


----------

